# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  شهریه رشته ی حسابداری  دانشگاه ازاد تبریز ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

## Maryam20

*دوستان  میدونید شهریه ی رشته ی حسابداری دانشگاه ازاد تبریز بدون کنکور جند هست؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

----------


## Maryam20

*کسی نمیدونههههههههههههههههههه  ههههههه؟؟؟؟؟*

----------


## FaaRshD

> *دوستان  میدونید شهریه ی رشته ی حسابداری دانشگاه ازاد تبریز بدون کنکور جند هست؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*


شهریه متغیر دانشگاه ازاد بستگی به رشته داره ولی معمولا بین 350 تا 450 متغیره ! 

البته شهریه رشته های پزشکی و دارو و دندان و رشته های پیراپزشکی ! فارغ از بقیه رشته هاست ..

----------


## ali2015

320تومن ثابت
حدودا 350متغییر
اما خوشبختانه هزینه متفرقه مثل کتاب ولوازم نداره از اول تا دکتری یه خودکار وکاغذ وماشین حسلب می خواد

----------

